# Spouse Visa - Bank statements



## realgoodegg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry - I'm sure this has been answered before but I've been searching the forums for ages now and haven't been able to find anything.

I'm going to my bank today to request six months worth of statements but can someone please confirm exactly what I need from them?

I'll get the statements from the bank - do I need them stamped / signed? I thought I read this somewhere (or is this just for online printouts?)

The UKBA list of documents also mentions a 'Bank Letter' - is this necessary? I don't mind getting it but most the information should be on the statements.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you receive your bank statements by post they are considered originals and you don't need to get additional statements from your bank. If however you receive on line statements you will need to go to the bank and ask them to print statements, stamp and sign them and provide a letter on bank letter head stating they are indeed authentic. Or you can ask to have originals sent to you via post.


----------



## realgoodegg (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm just don't want to leave anything to chance.

I've spoken to the bank and they'll provide me a letter confirming my account details so it should all be sorted.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But you still need to get the statement (each page) stamped.


----------



## realgoodegg (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm having the paper statements posted to me - these still need to be stamped by the bank?


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

My husband got all of his stamped in addition to orginal copies. Whoever is the sponsor needs to have this.


----------



## realgoodegg (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay, thanks - I'll get them to stamp the documents when I collect them from the bank.


----------



## simrun255 (Jul 20, 2013)

what if you have a passbook, would you just get statements and have each page stamped ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just send in the passbook, with copy of each page with entries, which they will retain.


----------

